# Splashed, and Satins, and Merles OH MY!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So besides the sick doe I picked up tonight...I got some amazing mice! 
This wonderful fat buck came from Casey (Drat...forgot to ask how old he is! Casey...how old is he?) who is a love bug and my first BIG mouse!








I have named him Paul Bunyan! 
We met at this amazing little pet store that had incredible little mice! Oh not show mice of course but fun fun colors!
First I got his adorable satin hemi boy!








Then I got the most amazing find of the year! Merle Mice! OMG Merles!! I could have died on the spot! I love how they look. Sure they need a lot of work, but man, the color is spot on what I like! Here are two of them...
The buck.
















And the doe, who is also satin

















Now I need to learn more about breeding merles. They were on my wishlist, but I gave up after thinking they were mainly overseas. Can you breed merle to merle in mice or is it fatal or leads to deaf/blind animals like it does in dogs? I will have to research more. I would love to breed merles with the size of Mr. Bunyan.


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

very beautifull merle mice 
regards jacob from holland


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

NIce find!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That big boy is primo! Wowsers!

One of my favorite meeces ever came from the Baltimore area, many moons ago, and she came from a pet store too.

I like the name for that big boy; I did a short paper for Minnesota History in college tracing the origins of the story. If you get a blue doe you could call it Babe ...and...

It's nice to have pix, but give the new ones a chance to settle in before you handle them or take pix again, unless you have to.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The merles are beautiful


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I LOVE the merle buck. He's darling


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The buck was born on January 11th 2011. 

The merles you got, if any have white on them, are banded, FYI. That supplier does not to my knowledge have the piebald gene, just banded. They also only have one C dilute, so you don't have to question any weird dilutions. :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> The buck was born on January 11th 2011.
> 
> The merles you got, if any have white on them, are banded, FYI. That supplier does not to my knowledge have the piebald gene, just banded. They also only have one C dilute, so you don't have to question any weird dilutions. :lol:


Oh man. I should throw him a birthday party! LOL! Maybe I will give him a birthday Ladyfriend! ha!

That is intersting to know about the merles. I can't wait to work with them more. They are just lovely!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know what your experience is with show mice, but you'll find that they live a lot longer. 
He's almost a year old, and super prime. His mother lived to be around 3 1/2 and didn't look a day over 8 weeks. 

The only thing that stopped his mom from reaching 4, was an injury that put her out of commission.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That is fantastic. Lord knows he is full of life and healthy as a horse!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats!  Those merles are to die for.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice merles! I had some merles back in my lines when I first started, and I didn't have any trouble breeding merle to merle. It's funny though, I stopped breeding them because I got into selves instead, but recently I had 2 merles in a litter, both from my lines! I couldn't believe the recessive had hidden so long, we're talking about the last merle I saw was a year and a half ago, probably at least 3-4 or MORE generations, with no merles! And I had a great looking boy, and a rather poor girl, but I figured, what the hey, why not? Of course the next day the mom had eaten the great boy. :x But I still have the girl, so I'll cross her back to her dad or maybe one of her brothers....


----------

